
PostgreSQL for Those Who Can’t Even - craigkerstiens
https://rob.conery.io/2020/01/24/postgresql-for-those-who-cant-even-part-1/
======
ken
Regarding the pronunciation questions at the top: the organization seriously
needs to stop the cutesy “PostgreSQL” spelling.

It’s been SQL for 20 years and everybody knows it. Great job on switching to a
query language that everybody (in the database world) knows. Now switch to a
spelling that everyone can pronounce.

I’ve even had friends say “Postgre”, under the mistaken but not unreasonable
assumption that this is the root (non-cutesy) name.

~~~
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
What’s the correct name to use in writing/speaking?

------
garren
Rob’s book “A Curious Moon” is a fun way to get familiar with Postgres. I work
with SQL Server quite a bit, but have always want to take a peek at MySQL or
Postgres beyond simple crud/form-over-data style toys. His book is a great way
to do it.

------
ncmncm
"Well I never!"

As it were.

Remember 2015, when _nobody_ could even? We thought they were simpler times.
They weren't.

